# Uploading documents



## Graeme (Sep 7, 2008)

What's the best/easiest method of uploading a magazine article, say 4 or 5 pages of A4 print? Even if I provide the source/author can I still be breaching some aspect of the copyright act?


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 7, 2008)

Graeme said:


> What's the best/easiest method of uploading a magazine article, say 4 or 5 pages of A4 print? Even if I provide the source/author can I still be breaching some aspect of the copyright act?



Good question though I really dont know if I have an answer. Ive always tried to add a source to something wheither that source is in the file or on the message thread. Some times if your like me you have things backed up on re-writeable cd roms and no source is remembered. Usually I will try and say that and some times people will add the source for me.

As far a still breaching some aspect of the copyright act Im not for sure. From the little Ive read on subject there is no one set standard of laws. One country can do it one way and another country a different way.

As far as uploading you can do it a few different ways. Easiest way is to scan it into jpeg format. Go to paint and go to image and then click on strech/skew. Once open use the strech to change the size for what works best with the message board so it doesnt take a lot of room yet still readable.


To upload click on new thread. Find the paper clip. This should open a second window. If not you may need to turn off your pop up blocker. Browse to where file is. Hit upload. Where it says uploading it will change to your file name when done. Close window and post message.

I do know that some places like flight magazine which I made and uploaded alot of articles on this web page has it listed on there web page to feel free to upload anywhere on the net. So it can vary from place to place.

Some cases you will never find the orginal source. I know on some stuff Ive uploaded you can find it on half a dozen websites so who is the true source or gets the true credit? 

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Graeme (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Paul. Do you know how some members create those "zip" files, where they unload and reveal multiple pages that can be "turned" and *magnified*?
The problem with the method above is that there is a fine line between too big and too small to read the text comfortably. Sorry, I can't explain it any better than that!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 9, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Thanks Paul. Do you know how some members create those "zip" files, where they unload and reveal multiple pages that can be "turned" and *magnified*?
> The problem with the method above is that there is a fine line between too big and too small to read the text comfortably. Sorry, I can't explain it any better than that!



Hi Graeme,

If I understand you correctly you are taking about PDF files and how to create them. It requires some very special software to create called adobe which is around $200 dollars for the software for adobe 8 right now which is what I use. If you want post the larger pictures and I will create them into a pdf. If not you can send me a private message and I will give you my email address and then you can send me the pictures and I will create a pdf picture. 

Hope that helps 
Paul


----------



## Graeme (Sep 9, 2008)

Micdrow said:


> It requires some very special software



Ah..I see. I'll stop clicking like a madman in the "paint" programme now, as it's not going to happen! Thanks for the explanation Paul, and thank you for your kind offer.
Cheers
Graeme


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 9, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Ah..I see. I'll stop clicking like a madman in the "paint" programme now, as it's not going to happen! Thanks for the explanation Paul, and thank you for your kind offer.
> Cheers
> Graeme



Your welcome Graeme, any more questions and please feel free to ask.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Graeme.

If you want to create PDF's and not spend million's of $$$$$$, you can look up PDF995. We use it as a world wide solution to creating PDF's and it works OK. Not great, but OK.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 15, 2008)

Agree with Thorlifter... PDF 995 is good, but can be a pain in the rear. Still, does the job once you get your head around it.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2008)

Another option is there is a plugin for Microsoft Office 2007 that allows you to save word documents as PDF files. It's free and maybe another cheaper option for you (if you have Office 2007).

Download details: 2007 Microsoft Office Add-in: Microsoft Save as PDF or XPS


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2008)

Just download and install CutePDF. It's free and will PDF any document format. It acts like a printer and you write it to a PDF file. Works great and I have used it many times.

CutePDF - Create PDF for free, Free PDF Utilities, Save PDF Forms, Edit PDF easily.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll look into those links you all provided. I like the FREE idea!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 17, 2008)

I use "Flash" at work though I don't know if its Adobe or from what company. IT sets it up and away I go. Real easy for PDF.


----------

